# AUF or rotate before PLL?



## Goldmull (Aug 28, 2012)

Do you either:

1. align the U layer in a way that the cube will be solved after the algorithm, rotate the cube and execute the PLL

or

2. turn the U layer so that you can execute the PLL without rotating the cube and then turn U layer after the alg in order to solve it

Which one is faster?



Spoiler: Other threads



Same poll: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...or-learn-a-new-algorithm-That-is-the-question
Similar poll: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25591-Do-you-align-the-colors-before-or-after-PLL
Also: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?5569-Cube-Rotation-or-AUF-before-PLL
More: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?7482-Simple-question-cube-rotations-during-PLL


----------



## Endgame (Aug 28, 2012)

AUF, so the 2nd option


----------



## brunovervoort (Aug 28, 2012)

Sometimes you still have to do AUF after rotating the cube and performing the alg, so your first option isn't really correct.


----------



## F perm (Aug 28, 2012)

This is ridiculous.
How is y first, then maybe a U' at the end, faster than U first, U' at the end, for a random example.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 28, 2012)

F perm said:


> This is ridiculous.
> How is y first, then maybe a U' at the end, faster than U first, U' at the end, for a random example.



Go to a timer, time how long it takes you to do a y rotation
No time how long it take you to do U.


----------



## F perm (Aug 28, 2012)

KCuber said:


> Go to a timer, time how long it takes you to do a y rotation
> No time how long it take you to do U.



U, Ao12, 0.080, 0.050, (0.096), 0.080, 0.080, (0.048), 0.063, 0.064, 0.048, 0.080, 0.080, 0.080: *0.071*
y, Ao12, (0.226), 0.208, 0.160, 0.225, 0.144, (0.128), 0.208, 0.161, 0.160, 0.176, 0.160, 0.145: *0.175*

.104 difference. It's enough.


----------



## Goldmull (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't really think it is, but it may well be, just asking for different opinions. nothing ridiculous about it, k?


----------



## applemobile (Aug 28, 2012)

Depends on the alg and the position of the cube in my hands already. As in if I had a y perm that was already lined up with its correct colour, but needed a y' to exocute the alg, I would do the y' instead of. U' y perm U. Hope that makes sence.


----------



## Goosly (Aug 28, 2012)

@ KCuber and F Perm,
you are both saying that AUF is faster than doing y-rotation, so why are you discussing?


----------



## samchoochiu (Aug 28, 2012)

for R perms in particular sometimes I MAY do a Y or a Y' subconsciously. I think for R's if you don't AUF and end with a R2 or L2 its faster because I need to regrip to AUF. Otherwise I ALWAYS AUF.


----------



## a small kitten (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm a lefty OH solver and I always AUF before I do PLL in OH. I don't like AUFing with U or U2 turns because they aren't very reliable and I don't want to cause any silliness or risk any +2s. As a result, I learned a lot of PLLs from different angles so I can do PLL after AUFing. That way, I can feel confident that when I finish, my PLL will be AUFed. This is probably not a huge issue for 2H.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 28, 2012)

Always AUF.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 28, 2012)

AUF, but I rotated for A/E perms.


----------



## aznanimedude (Aug 29, 2012)

i've done both, for U-perms, i tend to rotate, for other cases like R-perms i don't, so for me it's either or depending on split second decision while i'm solving


----------



## mDiPalma (Aug 29, 2012)

my LL goes like this:

auf alg auf alg auf


----------



## ottozing (Aug 29, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> AUF, but I rotated for A/E perms.



This. Along with a few random Pll's from time to time if I can clearly see that the AUF is going to be nasty.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 29, 2012)

I al ways first perform the PLL and then align the U face.


----------



## Kian (Aug 29, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Always AUF.



God has spoken. Thread over.


----------



## KukuhTrisna (Aug 29, 2012)

AUF.... but sometimes rotates :/ AUF is much often


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 30, 2012)

Depends on alg. Sometimes I do U/U' to recognize the PLL and rotate but if the last move in the alg is U/U'/U2, I just do the alg and AUF on 3x3 and up. I get too many +2s when I try to AUF after PLL.
On 2x2 it's almost always AUF.


----------



## cube100 (Aug 11, 2013)

*AUF vs cube rotation*

I have been thinking that AUF or cube rotation is better. What is your opininon ?


----------



## Wassili (Aug 11, 2013)

None of them are better, it all depends on the situation.


----------



## Username (Aug 11, 2013)

auf


----------



## porkynator (Aug 11, 2013)

As a ZZ solver, I voted for AUF. The best thing would be being able to solve every case from every possible orientation.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 11, 2013)

Depends on the situation.


----------



## elrog (Aug 11, 2013)

Use the 3rd option if you have a good alg for a different orientation, but for others just AUF twice.


----------



## cannon4747 (Aug 11, 2013)

I've found that Z-rotations are fastest, with X in second, and Y by far in last place. This is why I pair edges vertically on big cubes and often even do Z rotations when inserting F2l pairs instead of using L turns so I can stick to using my right hand. I find this particularly helpful on big cubes since you need much more precision during the 3x3 stage of, say, a 5x5 than while solving a 3x3 regularly.

But since most PLLs will require Y rotations to get a good orientation, I usually prefer to AUF. I might occasionally do a Y or Y' if the alg is a fast one like a T-perm or Jb-Perm, but I NEVER do a Y2.


----------



## PianoCube (Aug 11, 2013)

I only do y rotations if it skips AUF (not y2)

(y PLL) is better than (U PLL U') imo.


----------



## ottozing (Aug 11, 2013)

Only ever rotate for corner cycle PLLs and the occasional V or Y perm. Everything else is just AUF.


----------



## kcl (Aug 12, 2013)

I rotate to skip AUF. Otherwise I don't.


----------



## DavidCubie (Aug 12, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> Depends on the situation.



THAT


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 12, 2013)

No one has mentioned moves, to essentially combine a U and y when situation calls for it.
Oh, wait. I don't do that either.

I almost I always AUF, unless I sometimes happen to be a y/y' away from a case that won't AUF afterward (save for when the AUF is learned with algorithm).


----------



## CHJ (Aug 12, 2013)

AUF then rotate because I am fael


----------



## cube100 (Sep 5, 2013)

You can learn alg from difeerent angles


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 5, 2013)

AUF, no exceptions.


----------

